# Sick of IT !!



## eahite (Aug 26, 2013)

I am STILL knitting the solid red throw for my friends in St. Louis and am about half way through and I AM TIRED of the endless thing. I have socks and sweaters to knit and I want to do something besides this boring three row pattern repeat. Shouldn't complain because I knew time was short before I make my visit to St. Louis and it was my decision to make this as a LOVING gift . I am making a vow to NOT KNIT ANOTHER THROW for at least a year and a half !! I admire all of you wonderfully patient and probably fast knitters who never complain and turn out one beautiful item after another. You must be knitting Saints!! I, on the other hand, feel like digging a very deep hole and burying this red monster. Of course I'll finish it and of course I'll smile sweetly when my friends thank me and I'll say," Oh,it was a great pleasure to knit it for you." They will never know how close they came to getting a cheap box of candy as a "Thank You" gift. Just promise me that if I even mention on this forum that I'm thinking about knitting another throw you will STOP ME !!!!! Signed, Bored and Desperate


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm right there with you!!! They can seem endless, can't they. 

Lynne


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

eahite said:


> I am STILL knitting the solid red throw for my friends in St. Louis and am about half way through and I AM TIRED of the endless thing. I have socks and sweaters to knit and I want to do something besides this boring three row pattern repeat. Shouldn't complain because I knew time was short before I make my visit to St. Louis and it was my decision to make this as a LOVING gift . I am making a vow to NOT KNIT ANOTHER THROW for at least a year and a half !! I admire all of you wonderfully patient and probably fast knitters who never complain and turn out one beautiful item after another. You must be knitting Saints!! I, on the other hand, feel like digging a very deep hole and burying this red monster. Of course I'll finish it and of course I'll smile sweetly when my friends thank me and I'll say," Oh,it was a great pleasure to knit it for you." They will never know how close they came to getting a cheap box of candy as a "Thank You" gift. Just promise me that if I even mention on this forum that I'm thinking about knitting another throw you will STOP ME !!!!! Signed, Bored and Desperate


Count me in. I"** stop you. :lol:


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

THAT is why I always have 3 or 4 things going at once. I either keep switching when I tire of one or portion out an hour at a time per project!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

...which is why I never get involved with anything that repetitious, I just know I will NOT finish it. I could never survive doing a quilt. This is just another reason why I prefer making dolls with all its smaller components.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm working on the Tree of Life full sized afghan & know how you feel. It's a gift, or I might not finish it. Aarrgghh! I'm thinking of doing just a seed stitch border rather than the endless leaves that either have to be attached as you go, or sewn in afterwards. I'd much rather be knitting for ME. I have several other things I've been trying to fit in between, but I think the afghan may have to be an anniversary gift, instead of wedding gift.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Don't hold back. Tell us how you REALLY feel. 
Been there, done that. You WILL finish in time.
You are not allowed to knit another throw for a looong time.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I never knit anything bigger than a shawl these days. Life is too short to knit something you are bored with!


----------



## Fluffymahoot (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh, I so know what you mean LOL. If you have a minute snap a pic and I would love to see it.
You can do it, you can do it, yes you can! Rah, rah, rah! 
:lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I know exactly how you feel I've been moaning about mine for weeks now can't put it down because like you I'm on a deadline so when you dig a hole make it big enough for mine to


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I agree 2000%. Sad to say this is why I also have my knitting machines. My simple bond will make just simple blankets and if you want to change the stitches you can make some fancy ones. However I also have an SK360. With the ribber attached there are a host of fun patterns that I can add. 
Now, it is not cheating to own and use a knitting machine. You still have to do the work and watch for mistakes. If there is a special design you want to make then you have to make it by switching up stitches ect. So, for the simple reason of being able to make a fairly simple queen size blanked it about 8 hours, I will continue to use my machine. I have even learned to do picture knitting on the bond.


----------



## Jewls (Apr 25, 2014)

I feel for you. I said that when I crocheted 3 bedspreads for ones in family then said that when I made afghans for sister, DIL, GD,GDIL< and SIL one Christmas. I kept 
my word to myself since then. LOL


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

And here I was feeling sorry for myself and the extra long tank top I'm making. It's hard to imagine the boredom times ten! Several people have previously posted little tricks to help with this. One is to put a marker in at the beginning of the day so you can actually see your progress. I can't remember any of the other tips but maybe others will offer suggestions.


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

I know your frustration on this large item. Years ago my Dad asked me to make Mom and him an afghan for a California King size bed. It took me months as I was working full time and had 3 children still in the house. Missed their anniversary in November, but got it finished by Christmas. It has been over 35 years and I still have not taken on that kind of task again.


----------



## eahite (Aug 26, 2013)

Bless all of you that have responded to my wild rant. I knew you would understand and not think I was just a crazy woman with dangerously pointed needles!!


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

I have a knit throw in progress and it is 315 stitches.
It is my cold and rainy day project. I will get more done on it when winter decends. But it is different when you are under pressure. Your friends who receive it will treasure it.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

17" x 17" blankies make me fidgety anymore. I have too much to do and it seems like those just go on forever, so I know I could never complete a throw again in this lifetime. That is why I have decided to do nothing but Gypsycream patterns and things for Maxwell that go quickly!!
I do feel your pain.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

Do you have a picture of it, the name of the pattern and where the pattern is available. I'm looking for something mindless with just a few row repeats that I can use between projects or as a break from projects!


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Perhaps it's cheating, but nowadays when I do a big afghan, I use size 50 needles, and 4 skeins of Lion Brand Homespun at a time, and I can get it done in about 10 hours of knitting. Usually takes about 8 skeins for a twin sized throw. I just know that I won't have the patience to finish it otherwise.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

I only knit afghans for my children and grandchildren. I have other projects at the same time for when I need a break.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> 17" x 17" blankies make me fidgety anymore. I have too much to do and it seems like those just go on forever, so I know I could never complete a throw again in this lifetime. That is why I have decided to do nothing but Gypsycream patterns and things for Maxwell that go quickly!!
> I do feel your pain.


I have no problem with smaller items, but I do get bored easily so have at least 2 projects on the go at all times. I have not made a Gypsycream pattern yet.


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

I know how you feel all too well. Made my daughter the Lover's Knot afghan. Of course, I had to super size it to king size as well. I let her pick the color and approve the pattern, so at least I know she will use it. 5 months of knitting that thing, I didn't like the color; but at least I wasn't bored as it had a 48 line repeat. I was never so glad to finish something in my life! I didn't knit anything in between as I was afraid once I put it down, I would never pick it up. I had an idea of making matching pillows, perhaps for Christmas someday....Now I am busy making 85 soap bags as favors for the shower, am halfway done and am tired of them too. I will be glad to get back to charity knitting and knitting what I want to make. PS--the afghan is beautiful and I'm glad I made it, it was the journey that made me crazy.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

My SO asked me to knit him an afghan and, I don't know what I was thinking, I OKd his choice of varigated boucle yarn. It was a simple basketweave pattern but the yarn made the stitches (and mistakes) so hard to see. On top of that, the color changes from the first skein lined up perfectly with the pattern so I felt I had to continue with that. I have never had so many problems with anything I've ever done, and would certainly have thrown it out were it not for the fact that he chose (and paid for) the yarn. I called it the afghan from hell. Even though he was pleased and shows it off I can't stand to use it when I'm at his house.


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

I understand. I have a prayer shawl and an afghan which have been sent to the naughty box. At this time in my life I've found I like making smaller items. Hang in, and this too shall pass.


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

I am doing one now that is nothing more than a 3x3 rib pattern. I am using red heart doubled. I am doing it in pink and black and I am on the last section (each section,is 40 rows). I hope to finish it today but it's so frigging heavy it's tough to turn as the end of each row


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

i just love your sentiments that echoes mine. you gave me my first chuckle of the day. keep on trucking!


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

I always have t lest three different projects on the go, stop me geting bored with one, and i only crochet, which is a little faster than knitting.


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

I know how you feel. I most always knit shawls with lace designs. We have people in my prayer shawl ministry who knit straight garter stitch shawls and crocheters who do the same shawl pattern over and over. I'd lose my mind. I have done 1 shawl design 3 times over the past 2 years because it allowed me to mix and match colors but this #3 one is it. I'm practically ready to burn the pattern. It is really nice pattern with garter stitch top and lace bottom but there's just too many more neat patterns out there to knit to repeat anything. I'm back to never repeating anything if I can help it. Consider your red afghan an ode to endurance.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I feel your pain! I knitted an afghan to fit the top of a California King Bed. The thing was hugh and three colors! Never again one that large!


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

eahite said:


> I am STILL knitting the solid red throw for my friends in St. Louis and am about half way through and I AM TIRED of the endless thing. I have socks and sweaters to knit and I want to do something besides this boring three row pattern repeat. Shouldn't complain because I knew time was short before I make my visit to St. Louis and it was my decision to make this as a LOVING gift . I am making a vow to NOT KNIT ANOTHER THROW for at least a year and a half !! I admire all of you wonderfully patient and probably fast knitters who never complain and turn out one beautiful item after another. You must be knitting Saints!! I, on the other hand, feel like digging a very deep hole and burying this red monster. Of course I'll finish it and of course I'll smile sweetly when my friends thank me and I'll say," Oh,it was a great pleasure to knit it for you." They will never know how close they came to getting a cheap box of candy as a "Thank You" gift. Just promise me that if I even mention on this forum that I'm thinking about knitting another throw you will STOP ME !!!!! Signed, Bored and Desperate


I learned a valuable lesson (for me)years ago not to tackle any large project because I get bored and uptight because I have so many other things to do.....I have this same issue whether I'm sewing or quilting; I just can't do big projects anymore ! Get it done, deliver it and make vow with yourself to carefully think about this next time !


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

eahite said:


> I am STILL knitting the solid red throw for my friends in St. Louis and am about half way through and I AM TIRED of the endless thing. Shouldn't complain because I knew time was short before I make my visit to St. Louis and it was my decision to make this as a LOVING gift .... Just promise me that if I even mention on this forum that I'm thinking about knitting another throw you will STOP ME !!!!! Signed, Bored and Desperate


 I wonder, is it the project or the deadline that's aggravating you? If there was no deadline, you could put it in "time out", work on some fun things and come back to it in a better frame of mind. I still make big things like that and even some boring ones for times when I don't want to have to concentrate, but those things have an infinite time line LOL :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Dear Bored & Desparate---
Unlike you, I love making blankies! I don't get bored with the pattern bc I make up my own and have to deal with mistooks, didn't works, and how do I get that effect? allatime.
Can you turn the project into a game?
My fav: How many rows to cross the [table, street, railroad tracks, etc.] When I've "crossed" I reward myself with one minute of "happy dance". It gets me out of my chair, gets the old ticker revving, and rests my hands.

I sometimes "teach" an invisible "student" how to do the project I'm working on. 
I ask questions, for example: 
How many sts to the next marker? 
Where are you in the pattern? 
So, what do you do next? 
How many sts in this row AFTER the dec's? 
Which repeat is the hardest? 
How many rows are completed? Why didn't you keep track of them?

At other times, I "reward" myself for so many rows/repeats, etc.---
A scoop of chocolate ice cream for a dozen repeats...lyummmm!


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> Dear Bored & Desparate---
> Unlike you, I love making blankies! I don't get bored with the pattern bc I make up my own and have to deal with mistooks, didn't works, and how do I get that effect? allatime.
> Can you turn the project into a game?
> My fav: How many rows to cross the [table, street, railroad tracks, etc.] When I've "crossed" I reward myself with one minute of "happy dance". It gets me out of my chair, gets the old ticker revving, and rests my hands.
> ...


Your response was wonderful and I'm going to try your suggestions sometime ! When I first started knitting socks I would get so discouraged and put them aside; by the time I got back to them I had forgotten everything I knew; but after a while I finally got the hang of it and was able to continue on to finishing them.

I've got to knit a blanket for a new granddaughter in November; I love to knit the "waffle" stitch and because I don't have to think and count I can fly with it. Back in the day I used to crochet and would make the zig zag afghans; and then I did another beautiful stitch (don't remember the name) but if I did that now I'd have to think about it ! It was sort of scalloped looking. Actually gave my daughter her two blankets I made when she was a baby, 32 years ago and they are still in great shape which impresses me !

I would take a break, do something quick and simple and then go back to the big blanket when you are up to it. I have this crazy plan.......I only sew on days that it rains !


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

That's the best thing about a diagonal throw, when you're on the decrease rows you can finally see that you are on the downhill slide and it's very motivating to finish it.


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

I feel your pain. I decided that I needed a much larger afghan at my summer place so that it would completely cover me for naps on the couch. I did myself a favor and decided on 2 strands of worsted weight (4) yarn on US 15 (10 mm) needles. But the thing will be 50 inches by 78 inches. It is going to take most of 4 pounds of yarn. I now have 223 rows done out of the 254 total rows and I can see the light at the end of the tunnel. It is so warm and heavy that I can only work on it early in the morning when it is still cool. It would have been a great project to start in December rather than May. Turning it at the end of each row is a chore. I'm happy to say that both the cat and the dog really like it - but that means that I have to chase them down when it is time to turn it.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

dagmargrubaugh said:


> Don't hold back. Tell us how you REALLY feel.
> Been there, done that. You WILL finish in time.
> You are not allowed to knit another throw for a looong time.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

One of the first things I knitted was a baby blanket it seemed to be endless. I've never done another one


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> THAT is why I always have 3 or 4 things going at once. I either keep switching when I tire of one or portion out an hour at a time per project!


Me too!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

My days of knitting afghans are long gone, i know exactly how you feel and will certainly remind you if you go down that road again.xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

eahite said:


> I am STILL knitting the solid red throw for my friends in St. Louis and am about half way through and I AM TIRED of the endless thing. I have socks and sweaters to knit and I want to do something besides this boring three row pattern repeat. Shouldn't complain because I knew time was short before I make my visit to St. Louis and it was my decision to make this as a LOVING gift . I am making a vow to NOT KNIT ANOTHER THROW for at least a year and a half !! I admire all of you wonderfully patient and probably fast knitters who never complain and turn out one beautiful item after another. You must be knitting Saints!! I, on the other hand, feel like digging a very deep hole and burying this red monster. Of course I'll finish it and of course I'll smile sweetly when my friends thank me and I'll say," Oh,it was a great pleasure to knit it for you." They will never know how close they came to getting a cheap box of candy as a "Thank You" gift. Just promise me that if I even mention on this forum that I'm thinking about knitting another throw you will STOP ME !!!!! Signed, Bored and Desperate


Hope they don't love it too much and want another one. :lol:


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I just hope your gift is appreciated and used not folded up and put in a cupboard.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I sort of enjoy blankets. Always have other projects going, and I knit mitered squares, so I can pick up and finish a piece. I am at my daughter's house for a few weeks, and admiring the two I knit for her. At my son's, where I was in June, there are two to admire.. I have one in my room and each of my grandchildren has one at home.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

You need a chocolate break! Take it and enjoy it.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Try to find a really good show or movie to watch while you work on it. That should help the boredom. I'm sure it will be beautiful when you are finished.


----------



## pussy (Dec 11, 2013)

Just think of the achievement as it will be unique!


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/patterns/bubbles_baby_blanket.php

Here is a quick crochet baby blanket that can be made any size in any yarn and hook you choose. It looks pretty and lies flat. Doesn't need an edging. I have even used the pattern for a full size afghan in the past. Doubled yarn or thicker yarn and it goes very quickly.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

eahite said:


> I am STILL knitting the solid red throw for my friends in St. Louis and am about half way through and I AM TIRED of the endless thing. I have socks and sweaters to knit and I want to do something besides this boring three row pattern repeat. Shouldn't complain because I knew time was short before I make my visit to St. Louis and it was my decision to make this as a LOVING gift . I am making a vow to NOT KNIT ANOTHER THROW for at least a year and a half !! I admire all of you wonderfully patient and probably fast knitters who never complain and turn out one beautiful item after another. You must be knitting Saints!! I, on the other hand, feel like digging a very deep hole and burying this red monster. Of course I'll finish it and of course I'll smile sweetly when my friends thank me and I'll say," Oh,it was a great pleasure to knit it for you." They will never know how close they came to getting a cheap box of candy as a "Thank You" gift. Just promise me that if I even mention on this forum that I'm thinking about knitting another throw you will STOP ME !!!!! Signed, Bored and Desperate


You could give them candy this trip and finish the lovely red throw to be sent to them for a Christmas gift. That way you could knit a bit on other things in between rows on the throw and it could be knit with love!


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm sure a lot of us have been in this situation, I know I have. Like you, I vow to not knit another boring afghan for a year . . . or more! Due to your schedule figure out how many inches you have to go and how many you need to do each day to finish. Good Luck fellow knitter I'm cheering you on. :thumbup:


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

Can you reward yourself with something nice every so many rows to give you the incentive to keep on? My reward would be chocolate. I would also listen to a play or talking book or your favourite music or something like that to while awsy the tedium.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm in awe of anyone knitting throws/blankets!! I often look with complete admiration at the finished ones I see on here and wonder just how long they took and how many stitches are involved!!

Hats off to you for your perseverance, I'm sure your friend is going to adore it!!


----------



## ADyanne (Sep 30, 2013)

I have been there many times! I hope you get it done soon


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

I find it much easier to make a LOVING gift out of socks, scarves, or even a sweater.
Jane


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

I feel for you and red not a colour I like working with


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

I understand completely, feel for you


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I hear your frustration and, if I lived nearer, I would come over and finish it for you!!


----------



## mamagood (Jan 25, 2013)

Here's another opinion.....I'm the kind of person who likes to have a project handy. I don't mind making throws since the project lasts a long time and I don't have to look for another one to do. When I'm a passenger in the car, I crochet dish cloths and give them away to friends. I need to have busy hands so a throw works for me and keeps my family toasty warm!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

I only do the ones you knit in strips and sew together The sewing can be tedious but it saves the frustration of the heavy hot knitting I finished an afghan and a lapghan this past 4 weeks


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

Not to change the subject but those kittens are adorable


----------



## zaksnany (Oct 3, 2013)

I feel your pain. I've been there. I think the best solution is to stop making the boring 3 row pattern and start a new design. Work it for as far as you did the first pattern and then change pattern again. Keep changing the pattern until it is as long as you want it to be.


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

Dusti said:


> ...which is why I never get involved with anything that repetitious, I just know I will NOT finish it. I could never survive doing a quilt. This is just another reason why I prefer making dolls with all its smaller components.


YOU ARE RIGHT, I'M DOING A BEDSPREAD, THINKING ON GETTING ANOTHER PROJECT TO DO. IN BETWEEN


----------



## Savta Shelly (May 21, 2014)

I can sure feel for you. I've been working on the Harvest Blanket as a new afghan for our (not so) couches, for a year and a half. I just hate this project. It's an entrelac design to simulate quilting. The squares are 2 different sizes of entrelac. Mathematically the design makes sense, but in terms of knitting it's a disaster. Each square (out of 12) had a couple dozen ends to work in. What has kept me going, is that the gorgeous superwash merino I'm using has been cut into a zillion pieces for this monster, precluding its use for something else. I also love the results. I'm now up to the i-cord border (my own addition for the finishing). I've planned 3 rows of it & am just about done w/the first. I can't get this thing done fast enough. To make matters worse all my kids love it & would just love for me to gift it. But this one is for me! I hope I did the upload right.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

perhaps it is not the simplicity and size of the pattern, but the fact that you are doing it is a solid red color....color changes always help me not be bored!!
Blessings


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

Clancy P said:


> That's the best thing about a diagonal throw, when you're on the decrease rows you can finally see that you are on the downhill slide and it's very motivating to finish it.


i really really agree with that!!
Blessings


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I know just how you feel... I did a shawl that I love, I even loved knitting it... but!!!! I had such a hard time with the purl back rows.. there were over 400 stitches and those purl rows really hurt my hand.. I now look at how many stitches I need on my needles and if its over 200 I opt for something a bit faster and easier.... 

Just make yourself do a few rows at a time... break it up over the day and do something fun inbetween


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

This is one reason why I don't knit one piece blankets. I knit the modular sort. Each module is a completed fraction of the whole. And it's a lot more portable.


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Been there, done that with a huge afghan with a shell motif for my parent's Florida home. Thought I would never finish but got it done for Christmas a few years ago. Must be either crazy or really dense because I have done four more afghans since then, also for gifts. Hang in there-the feeling of accomplishment and relief (and their smiles) makes it worth your time.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I always have more than one thing going at a time. I get so "over it" about halfway through an afghan. I just put it down and do something else for a while. I don't know if I could just keep going on one...I've never tried it! LOL


----------



## lv2knit (Feb 2, 2011)

I have several projects going all the time. The "mindless" one is for car rides, meetings, baseball games, etc.


----------



## springdh (Feb 26, 2012)

I was thinking about making an afghan as a Xmas gift for my son this year. Your post is making me rethink this. Maybe I'll start an afghan for 2015, while at the same time tackling smaller projects for this year. Thanks for the warning :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## springdh (Feb 26, 2012)

Sorry - duplicate entry :thumbup:


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Just wondering if the pattern doesn't need too much concentration - can you listen to an audio book or music to take your mind off it
Good luck


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I feel all afghans can seem endless.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I'm just half way through my forth throw, each one the size of a double bed, I am also knitting a shawl for my sister-in-law and a baby jacket. H e l p. Lol


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

Savta Shelly said:


> I can sure feel for you. I've been working on the Harvest Blanket as a new afghan for our (not so) couches, for a year and a half. I just hate this project. It's an entrelac design to simulate quilting. The squares are 2 different sizes of entrelac. Mathematically the design makes sense, but in terms of knitting it's a disaster. Each square (out of 12) had a couple dozen ends to work in. What has kept me going, is that the gorgeous superwash merino I'm using has been cut into a zillion pieces for this monster, precluding its use for something else. I also love the results. I'm now up to the i-cord border (my own addition for the finishing). I've planned 3 rows of it & am just about done w/the first. I can't get this thing done fast enough. To make matters worse all my kids love it & would just love for me to gift it. But this one is for me! I hope I did the upload right.


wow love it keep going that's what i'm doing with the king size bedspread. it's a monter like one of kp friends here said :wink:


----------



## Rosalie Courtney (Jul 29, 2012)

I once made knit myself an aran pattern afghan and it took me a yr. of 'dedication'. Never again altho, I'm so tempted with the many gorgeous patterns available today. But I remember the endless hrs. of working on the same thing over 'n over, then stop myself from another tedious project!!!


----------



## Karen's Creations (Mar 21, 2013)

Been there, done that. Give yourself a little break and start something new - then go back to the throw. Even if it's only to swatch a new project, you'll feel better.


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

That's why I only crochet afghans :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbup: :thumbdown:


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Right there with you. I knitted an afghan ONCE! Took for bloody ever! Now if I wand an afghan I will crochet it. Takes far less time.


----------



## Janicesei (Jan 8, 2014)

I sound selfish but give me a chance. I knit for myself. I think this is my Zen time, and I feel peace descending on me. I look for afghan patterns I can memorize or simple to do and this is me time. At the same time, I give them away as gifts, try not to have hard deadlines and may let friends pick colors, but I pick yarn and pattern. Then, I fiddle with the pattern. One or two size up larger needle. Does it hold the pattern, hold the shape, and feel good knitting an 18" X 18 " swatch to get a good feel. Then... Settle on the size I like best. Just one or two needle sizes up really cuts the time making the afghan, as long as you don't loose the integrity of the piece. If you pick a tight knit pattern and larger needle size makes a softer blanket. Then I can get it done and get back to more fun pieces. 

Has anyone else done this?


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

I love "mindless" knitting! With a full time job, house work, yard work, grandkids, and a SO, I just enjoy a little "peaceful time". I make dishcloths, facecloths, and spa cloths all the time! I share them with family and friends, of course. I have made many afghans over the years. I have purchased yarns for 3 afghans and many afghan patterns, but so far... nothing has materialized except those quick "cloths". Just something to keep my hands busy while I have one eye on the TV!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

I know your pain first-hand. I can hardly wait to finish the afghan I'm working on now. It's the finishing-up that I'm at. I know I will be SO relieved when it is done and delivered! THAT will be vastly SATISFYING. Find something about your project that will carry you forward with a renewed attitude. At least, that's what works for me. The design I'm using will definitly be "one-of-a-kind".


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm working on a sweater for my granddaughter. The back is done! It has a horse head on it and took me over a month do complete as I could only do about 10-12 rows at a time as the pattern killed my eyes. I'm working on the fronts now and they are going slowly too. So glad I'm making it a little large as by the time it's done I hope it will still fit! I'm going take the advice here and have a couple of small projects to work on to give me a break.
Bonnie


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

been there, done that


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

I have several projects on the go and switch frequently. I'm a fast long time knitter but do get bored, and I loathe garter stitch. One of the projects is the Dreambird shawl and I will need a very large whiskey to start on it again. I am planning a throw for one of my sons, but I know that unless I make it a complicated pattern, it'll go to my grave unfinished.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

I think I can understand you, that is why I crochet all big projects. Goes much faster and if you make a mistake... rip it to the error and redo it right away, no need to find the LOST stitch! Don't give up, you have already done so much. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## margaretinoregon (Mar 31, 2013)

One year I HAND knit 12 (that's TWELVE) afghans for Christmas gifts. They still bore me to tears but they do get rid of a lot of leftover yarns.--Try the Refrigerator soup pattern--like cleaning out the refrigerator!

edited for spelling!


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

This why I knit a throw in bulky yarn on size 13 or larger needles.It goes fast.I have to mention these our for family members only and they'll take anything. I use the plain as day knit st only.


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

eahite said:


> I am STILL knitting the solid red throw for my friends in St. Louis and am about half way through and I AM TIRED of the endless thing. I have socks and sweaters to knit and I want to do something besides this boring three row pattern repeat. Shouldn't complain because I knew time was short before I make my visit to St. Louis and it was my decision to make this as a LOVING gift . I am making a vow to NOT KNIT ANOTHER THROW for at least a year and a half !! I admire all of you wonderfully patient and probably fast knitters who never complain and turn out one beautiful item after another. You must be knitting Saints!! I, on the other hand, feel like digging a very deep hole and burying this red monster. Of course I'll finish it and of course I'll smile sweetly when my friends thank me and I'll say," Oh,it was a great pleasure to knit it for you." They will never know how close they came to getting a cheap box of candy as a "Thank You" gift. Just promise me that if I even mention on this forum that I'm thinking about knitting another throw you will STOP ME !!!!! Signed, Bored and Desperate


I wish I were your neighbor because I'd try matching your tension and help you along with this project.....


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

I have 2 wip that are afghans one knit and one crochet. The crochet one is red. I got really tired of crocheting on it and packed it away. Then I got it out put it by my chair and ignored it for a really long time and packed it back in the closet. Hopefully, I will finish the other half of it, this winter, Who knows...


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I made several crochet afghans. The worst ones I ever made were the ones that I had to be sewn. Never again will I make a afghan that I need to sew. I never made a knitted afghan except for baby blankets I'm tempted to make one.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I am a slow knitter, just learned this year, so I am tired already of knitting this "pullover" for my great grand daughter. I can't wait to finish it. I want to get back to my "Dreambird". But that too is repetious. I do it for an hour then put it down and do something else like "housework" :thumbdown: . And life goes on....


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

When that happens to me. I put on some of my favorite music and listen while my hands work. Give it a try!

kk


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Janicesei said:


> I sound selfish but give me a chance. I knit for myself. I think this is my Zen time, and I feel peace descending on me. I look for afghan patterns I can memorize or simple to do and this is me time. At the same time, I give them away as gifts, try not to have hard deadlines and may let friends pick colors, but I pick yarn and pattern. Then, I fiddle with the pattern. One or two size up larger needle. Does it hold the pattern, hold the shape, and feel good knitting an 18" X 18 " swatch to get a good feel. Then... Settle on the size I like best. Just one or two needle sizes up really cuts the time making the afghan, as long as you don't loose the integrity of the piece. If you pick a tight knit pattern and larger needle size makes a softer blanket. Then I can get it done and get back to more fun pieces.
> 
> Has anyone else done this?


that would me


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I hear you! I am half way done with the 'Reader's Wrap' and I'm ready to frog it. Making it for a friend for X-mas and I keep saying to myself 'she doesn't even know I'm making it so she'd never know if I frogged it'. But, I keep on knitting but alternating with about 3 other things. I think that's the key when knitting boring stuff, have more than 1 project.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> THAT is why I always have 3 or 4 things going at once. I either keep switching when I tire of one or portion out an hour at a time per project!


I have never done this before, but am doing this now. Have 2 projects going at the same time and am thinking of starting another. Yes, some get boring, but hey, we know what we are doing????!!!


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Make a Dr. Who scarf. 28,014 garter stitches. Definitely mindless except for the color changes. Each row is 42 stitches wide. When done it is 12 feet long w/out fringe. The jury's out yet but I am leaning toward---never again. :roll:


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I know. I'm working on an afghan for my GD and am trying to do at least a row a day!! I'm tired of it altho it is an interesting pattern but just can't get in the mood to whip out a complete pattern repeat at a sitting...plus there are 300+ stitches per row and a 8 row repeat. Maybe by 2015 I'll be done.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

Just a suggestion ,you can finish it sooner ,it may be slightly smaller than you planned but so what .Will it cover the knees of the person it is meant for ?? I am famous in my family for making vests because I would finish the front and back and then not want to do sleeves .It worked when people saw that they got a nice warm vest .
No matter what have a nice time with your friends .


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

eahite said:


> I am STILL knitting the solid red throw for my friends in St. Louis and am about half way through and I AM TIRED of the endless thing. I have socks and sweaters to knit and I want to do something besides this boring three row pattern repeat. Shouldn't complain because I knew time was short before I make my visit to St. Louis and it was my decision to make this as a LOVING gift . I am making a vow to NOT KNIT ANOTHER THROW for at least a year and a half !! I admire all of you wonderfully patient and probably fast knitters who never complain and turn out one beautiful item after another. You must be knitting Saints!! I, on the other hand, feel like digging a very deep hole and burying this red monster. Of course I'll finish it and of course I'll smile sweetly when my friends thank me and I'll say," Oh,it was a great pleasure to knit it for you." They will never know how close they came to getting a cheap box of candy as a "Thank You" gift. Just promise me that if I even mention on this forum that I'm thinking about knitting another throw you will STOP ME !!!!! Signed, Bored and Desperate


I sometimes take a break from a project & go back to it later.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I sympathize.One summer I knit three afghans to give for Christmas. Our summers are warm and even with AC and a ceiling fan,having those afghans on my lap was uncomfortable along with the monotony of knitting the same stitch repeatedly was sort of awful. Won't try that again for a long time.


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

i feel your pain. i once designed a sweater for myself that had a FIELD of bobbles on the front. not just a simple bobble, like m5 in one stitch and pass first 4 over. no - this was a bobble i figured out myself and had 6 rows. i got so s-i-c-k of bobbles........


----------



## Ladyship (Jan 19, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> THAT is why I always have 3 or 4 things going at once. I either keep switching when I tire of one or portion out an hour at a time per project!


I'm with you. I do the same thing. It helps break up the tedium of a "boring" pattern and gives my brain a break from tricky patterns too


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Certainly, I really understand how you feel. I have been working on a bedspread (off and on) for over 2 years. I started the bedspread with a "brilliant" idea that I would use the "365 Knitting Stitches a Year" calendar and make a square each and everyday. After about 2 months of squares, I had to put it aside to knit other more pressing projects (baby shower gifts, birthday gifts, Christmas, Mothers Day, etc. etc). Needless to say, I am still working on the bedspread.

It frustrates me that I haven't completed it, but I will, one day! And when I do, I will NEVER take on such a project again!


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Well, I can certainly sympathize with you. I made a ruched afghan for my bedroom and it took me 5 months to do. It turned out to be approximately 64" by 80" completely covering my queen size bed. I did pick up a few other things from time to time, but always went back to the afghan. I used almost 20 skeins of Red Heart Super Saver--the colorway was Ocean. Used the Russian join and then washed it with fabric softener. I love it and it taught me to persevere. Now other projects that seemed endless seem not so bad by comparison. Just tell youself you will do _____ (fill in the blank) repeats a day and the rest of the time work on something else. BTW, I am not by nature a patient person. Hang in there, girl!!!  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

eahite said:


> I am STILL knitting the solid red throw for my friends in St. Louis and am about half way through and I AM TIRED of the endless thing. I have socks and sweaters to knit and I want to do something besides this boring three row pattern repeat. Shouldn't complain because I knew time was short before I make my visit to St. Louis and it was my decision to make this as a LOVING gift . I am making a vow to NOT KNIT ANOTHER THROW for at least a year and a half !! I admire all of you wonderfully patient and probably fast knitters who never complain and turn out one beautiful item after another. You must be knitting Saints!! I, on the other hand, feel like digging a very deep hole and burying this red monster. Of course I'll finish it and of course I'll smile sweetly when my friends thank me and I'll say," Oh,it was a great pleasure to knit it for you." They will never know how close they came to getting a cheap box of candy as a "Thank You" gift. Just promise me that if I even mention on this forum that I'm thinking about knitting another throw you will STOP ME !!!!! Signed, Bored and Desperate


Dear fellow bored to tears people,

I have just finished a small granny blanket and it seemed as if I would grow cobwebs sitting there working on it. I have sworn off big stuff and am sticking to hats, scarves (the pattern has to be fun) and socks.

I commiserate to the core of my being.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

I know how you feel. Knitted throw for two months in a slip stitch pattern for Xmas gift. Several times I thought what else could I give her. But persevered and under the tree it went. I pray the response to your efforts are much better than mine. When nothing was said about the throw, I asked if she liked it. She responded 'Oh, yeah, it was nice". Never again!


----------



## Shautzie (Jun 9, 2013)

Knit on. Finish the dog-blasted afghan and keep the candy for yourself.


----------



## MidMdRoots (Feb 9, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> THAT is why I always have 3 or 4 things going at once. I either keep switching when I tire of one or portion out an hour at a time per project!


That's what I do, too. Even may skip a day or two on that one, if need be. Just make sure you have ample extra time so you aren't rushed, as rushing can take the fun out of a project.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

We've got your back!


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

This is why I learned to knit continental, so I could speed up my knitting


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

I never seem to finish any throw that I start.


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

I become bored very easily making big things too, so the trick for me is to allow plenty of time so I don't have to hurry with it. Then I set myself a realistic goal of perhaps only two rows a day. If I want to do more, I do, but two rows are sufficient and not enough time to become bored with it. Let's say an afghan or throw had 365 rows (which isn't likely), it would still be done in six months with plenty of time in between for all the smaller things. I'm making a scrappy step afghan now and this is the method I'm using. It works for me and I have other projects in the works too.


----------



## BJ1 (Jun 11, 2014)

To getting sick of it... Just keep at it...a little at a time..one row here another row there...etc. I know what you mean. I have vowed not to 'gift' anything bigger than a shawl in crochet. Now that I learning to knit...well nothing bigger than a washcloth 9"x9" but will make a set of 2 for the gift. I'm sorry I had to laugh but it just sounded so much like me. But please just push yourself through it you'll be so glad you did and you'll have no regrets and not be coming across that hidden? red monster in your closet! {{{ shiver}}}


----------



## j-krau1 (Apr 7, 2011)

heffernb said:


> Try to find a really good show or movie to watch while you work on it. That should help the boredom. I'm sure it will be beautiful when you are finished.


Two of the ladies in my Wed night knitting group do the talking books, mysteries are especially good. One of them gets her books from the local library and is on the waiting list for numerous others. I don't have a Nook or Kindle but do listen to music on You Tube altho don't get much crochet done at home as two fur babies like to claim an otherwise unoccupied lap. YumYum is a 15-16 lb black cat, so it's like UFFDA! when he decides to jump up on my lap.

Janet, merry in Mpls


----------



## j-krau1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Savta Shelly said:


> I can sure feel for you. I've been working on the Harvest Blanket as a new afghan for our (not so) couches, for a year and a half. I just hate this project. It's an entrelac design to simulate quilting. The squares are 2 different sizes of entrelac. Mathematically the design makes sense, but in terms of knitting it's a disaster. Each square (out of 12) had a couple dozen ends to work in. What has kept me going, is that the gorgeous superwash merino I'm using has been cut into a zillion pieces for this monster, precluding its use for something else. I also love the results. I'm now up to the i-cord border (my own addition for the finishing). I've planned 3 rows of it & am just about done w/the first. I can't get this thing done fast enough. To make matters worse all my kids love it & would just love for me to gift it. But this one is for me! I hope I did the upload right.


After all the work you've put into this pretty afghan, definitely one to keep for yourself. Tell the kids they can fight over it after you die.

Janet


----------



## j-krau1 (Apr 7, 2011)

springdh said:


> I was thinking about making an afghan as a Xmas gift for my son this year. Your post is making me rethink this. Maybe I'll start an afghan for 2015, while at the same time tackling smaller projects for this year. Thanks for the warning :thumbup: :thumbup:


Another reason to take up crocheting! Lion Brand has afghans done in Homespun that are 4-1/2 hr, 5-1/2 hr, 6-1/2 hr, using Q hook, even a knitted one using Size 50!
A larger afghan for a grown son would obviously take more yarn and time.

Janet, Mpls


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Maybe it is the color that is irritating you? I know when I sew, knit or crochet something red (unless it is a very small item) I get agitated. Maybe that is why all my friends and family are awash in green, blue and turquoise knit and crochet stuff


----------



## Donna K (May 1, 2014)

And this is exactly why my husband tells me I should open a 50% store! 50% off of 50% finished items.
I have a long infinity scarf on needles right now that needs to get finished, however I keep putting it off because I hate it. It's a gift and the recipient picked the style & colors I don't like any of it!


----------



## littleladybug (May 21, 2011)

dagmargrubaugh said:


> Don't hold back. Tell us how you REALLY feel.
> Been there, done that. You WILL finish in time.
> You are not allowed to knit another throw for a looong time.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eahite (Aug 26, 2013)

It's called the Envelope Pattern, a much simpler version of a feather and fan.Sorry, I don't do pictures but I will put the pattern on here if you can't locate it on line.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

jemima said:


> I just hope your gift is appreciated and used not folded up and put in a cupboard.


I've had that happen over the years. Have given socks and other things that were 'too nice to use' and not used!!! Even my DD doesn't want to use the baby blankets I made for GD 'too much' because she doesn't want them to get dirty, need washing too often and wear out!! I told her, 'Just use them, that's what they are for. If they wear out I'll make new ones.' !!! This is the same 'child' (37 yo) who keeps EVERYTHING, she even still has some socks I made her when she was a teenager, holes and all!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Here is a throw I've been working on for the last 5 weeks, it is such fun I can't put it down. (To inspire you to finish your throw). At one square+ a day it should be finished in a couple of weeks. Almost on the 2nd last row. Am thinking it would suit a man more than a lady, will keep it till someone 'needs' a bit of TLC.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Just keep thinking about how much they are going to LOVE IT!


----------



## karent (Jul 29, 2014)

I just have learned not to promise to make what others want but to enjoy each project i make then i really enjoy giving it.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

karent said:


> I just have learned not to promise to make what others want but to enjoy each project i make then i really enjoy giving it.


Good for you.

One of the reasons I enjoy knitting for charities is that I can knit what I enjoy. Of course, when I used to knit for my daughter, her taste was so similar to mine that the hats and socks were fun to make. Now she makes her own awesome garments.


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

I have family and friends who have come to expect a new afghan every few years, which is quite reasonable since I happily taught them to do so. ;-) Somewhere around halfway and 3/4 way through each one, I question my sanity for starting it. Here are some things that help me get to the finish line:

Trust your fingers (but check briefly at the end of each row to make sure it looks right). They've learned this puppy pretty well, so you can let them take over while you get Special Time to listen to or watch something you like.

Trust your fingers (and do that quick check) and think Deep Thoughts. Or plan your grocery list. 

Instead of thinking of the whole project, think of what's left to do and enjoy how much of that you're getting done. So, instead of "I'm on Foot 7 of a 9 foot afghan" it's "Three feet to go and I knocked out another 3 inches today, yahoo!"

Think about how you might use the pattern stitch someday -- if you were using it in a sweater, how would you make the increases and decreases? After you've recovered from the boredom (in a few years...) you might have a whole pattern in your mind and be ready to do it!

Challenge yourself to a "free association" game -- how many red things can you think of? 

Imagine all the times they're going to use this and love it and think of you. Imagine it in detail -- where will they be? What will they be wearing? What will they be doing or talking about? Maybe they'll be reading your favorite book, snuggly warm with the afghan wrapped around them, and what conversations you could have with them about the book! Or maybe they'll be reading and suddenly pirates attack! They fling the afghan and it tangles up the pirate's sword and saves their lives! (It's your imagination, amuse yourself!)

Hope that makes you laugh, or helps, or both. They'll enjoy your present for many more hours than it took you to make it!


----------



## pattye (Sep 28, 2011)

We've all been there, done that, it seems. I can remember buying a zig zag pattern knitted afghan kit after Xmas thinking I would make it for my MIL for next Xmas. Turned out the yarn was thin (sport), it took size 6 needles and 320 sts per row. When Xmas came, I thought I'd give it to her for BD (March), then Mother's Day (May). Did that cycle for 2 years before finishing it. I had the same thoughts--afghan from hell, etc. (Had 5 kids, and was teaching at the time.) The best part--my 2 youngest used to snuggle up close to me on each side to keep warm, under what was hanging off to the side. So in the end, I had warm thoughts about it.


----------



## 414dot (Nov 28, 2011)

That's why I HAVE to mix up patterns when I do an afghan. I hate to just keep doing the same thing over and over againn.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I've barely made it through two baby blankets. After doing those two, I've still promised to do a couple more. However, for the next one, I bought giant chenille and I'm making it quite a bit smaller. The first ones were about 40" square. The next ones will be considerably smaller; I think I overestimated how big a baby blanket needs to be. 

After these, though, probably no more. Unless the two I promised go a LOT faster because of the changes I'm making. :roll:


----------



## Deedidi (Dec 9, 2011)

We all do this, it is a pain. Best to get it done and never repeat it.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

farmkiti said:


> I've barely made it through two baby blankets. After doing those two, I've still promised to do a couple more. However, for the next one, I bought giant chenille and I'm making it quite a bit smaller. The first ones were about 40" square. The next ones will be considerably smaller; I think I overestimated how big a baby blanket needs to be.
> 
> After these, though, probably no more. Unless the two I promised go a LOT faster because of the changes I'm making. :roll:


Love it! Going to get GIANT chenille  What? Use #20 needles too


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

jmf6406 said:


> Love it! Going to get GIANT chenille  What? Use #20 needles too


I've bought some Bernat Baby Blanket in a giant skein; it's about $9.99 at Joann's. I'll probably use at LEAST a size 15 needle on it; maybe a 17. I'll have to try it out to see what looks good. Don't want the "holes" to be too big for baby.

I'll probably just do a basket weave blankie again. I did that for my last one and everyone oohed and aahed over it; it shows off the stitch pattern but is so simple to do. To non-knitters it looks way harder than it is! (I love finding those kind of patterns!) I think for the giant chenille it'll look great. But that one isn't due till sometime in September; I'm determined to finish my first sweater before I start that (if I can)!

The nice thing about it is since these baby blankies are for my SIL to give as gifts to friends of my niece, she is paying me $50 for them. She lets me choose and pay for the yarn. So if I can get the yarn on sale or not pay too much for it, I maximize my profit. Of course my time is worth far more than the $30 or so I end up making, it gives me a little extra incentive to keep going! Once I get my money I get to spend a little on yarn for ME! :thumbup:


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

jmf6406 said:


> Love it! Going to get GIANT chenille  What? Use #20 needles too


Hope you have more success with your giant chenille than me. I did a (?8 or 10ply) chenille baby blanket last year, it was the most awful stuff to work with, the brand I used (cheap) had no stretch. I was so GLAD when it was finished. Then to top it off, the neighbour I made it for suddenly moved house just before her baby was born and I didn't know where she went! It was meant to be a surprise, but I was the one who got the surprise! Now it sits in my craft room waiting for someone else whom I can give it to. Will never work with chenille again!!! :? :? :?


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> Hope you have more success with your giant chenille than me. I did a (?8 or 10ply) chenille baby blanket last year, it was the most awful stuff to work with, the brand I used (cheap) had no stretch. I was so GLAD when it was finished. Then to top it off, the neighbour I made it for suddenly moved house just before her baby was born and I didn't know where she went! It was meant to be a surprise, but I was the one who got the surprise! Now it sits in my craft room waiting for someone else whom I can give it to. Will never work with chenille again!!! :? :? :?


Thanks for your comments. I only bought enough for a small blanket and I've used other brands of chenille yarn before and liked it. However, I will wait until I make this one before I buy any more for other blankets, just to be on the safe side. :wink:


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

I've been working on a mitered square afghan for my daughter for almost 3 years. It's gotten to the size where I can't keep it in my lap when I work on it because it's too hot in New Mexico to do so in the middle of summer. I'm making it in blues, purples and greens, these are all colors she says she likes, but then again, she's only 5. About a year ago my DH asked if I'd make him something. I said ok... Can you guess what I committed to? Yup, another afghan... My daughters I want to be big enough to fit a full size bed. My DH's I'm not too sure yet how big I'll make it. My DH is a fan of the Atlanta Falcons, so those are the colors I'm using, I was going to make it using a pattern where I knit it in strips and crochet them together, but I thought I could also do a mitered square pattern... I went with the squares... You'd think I would have learned from my daughters afghan!!! But, NO!! Oh, well. I still have my friends shawl to work on for her wedding next May, that one I at least have almost done. Then I can finish the Christmas Tree Skirt I wasn't able to finish by last Christmas because we were moving.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Not sure if anyone else has suggested this. 
For anything boring like a throw etc, I put a marker at the start of each days work so I can see that I actually have accomplished some work by the end of the day. It can be anything you can clip on and take off later. I use small sleeper earrings or 'safety pin' type stitch markers. You might surprise yourself with how much you can get done when there is a marker to show where you started!

You can also say to yourself, 'I'll do so much today'. I did that a while ago with a jumper for hubby, didn't feel like working on it and decided to do so many rows per day. after a week or so I found I wanted to work on it and mostly did more than the minimum I'd set myself. 

Love to see a pic when it's done.


----------



## Sewsoslow (Aug 1, 2014)

It's just one color? Red at that? No wonder you are going bonkers. The only way I can do a single color is if it's a calming color and/or a very quick one to work on - you know - several strands being used as one and a large hook so it goes very quickly. Keep plugging along on it, and maybe try thinking good wishes into your stitches for the couple to receive it?


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

I get bored easily too... I just try to keep a variety going. But when you are under a time restraint it's harder!


----------



## Meedily (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm the same way... I want to do large knit projects, but with my relatively short attention sp... hey look! A squirrel!


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

Meedily said:


> I'm the same way... I want to do large knit projects, but with my relatively short attention sp... hey look! A squirrel!


Haaa. Funny. But toooo true!


----------



## Phoebe's Mother (Aug 27, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> THAT is why I always have 3 or 4 things going at once. I either keep switching when I tire of one or portion out an hour at a time per project!


Me, too!


----------

